
Searching for the Witches’ Tower - pepys
https://www.archaeology.org/issues/358-1911/features/8075-england-pendle-witch-hunt
======
tempguy9999
Dear website, going to your page show me 2.7KBytes of story text, and with
that downloads over 20MBytes of other stuff (mainly as large hi-res images
scaled to thumbnails).

If you wish to abuse my bandwidth like that I must regrettably decline to
continue.

yours sincerely etc. etc.

